# stagea insurance? young driver



## antz (Jan 3, 2010)

Im new here guys and Ive got a insurance question.

Where can I insure a Stagea?

Im 21, been driving 4 years. zero no claims (already using my 3 years no claims on my other car)

I only do about 8000 miles a year and need it for social and driving to work and back.

PLEASE HELP!!!!!


----------



## Ben Richards (Jul 26, 2009)

I'm 31 and got stung on the NCB being a named driver previously. 0 NCB and I pay close to 1k. Been driving nearly 14 years and never had any points. So I wouldn't like to think what it is at 21. That's on a Stagea rsfour btw. Rb25det.


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

maybe you should consider transferring the bonus to the stagea


----------

